# The Hav Forum weight loss plan? smoking?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all: as the Holidays approached I started to think about how much better I would feel if I could lose a few pounds (well actually 50 would just be a start) 
I have tried high protein, low protein, weight watchers, nothing sticks... but you know it really all comes down to calories and accountability 

I'm pretty sure most of you are skinny minnies-- But if anyone would like to join me in this thread I thought we could offer each other support and some accountability without taking away any precious funds from our Havs. I can't think of a more supportive group of people. And it doesn't have to be just about weight... if you want to stop smoking or lower your cholesterol, or start exercising... or stop spending so much money on your furbabies (LOL not likely to find much support here) 

I thought we would pick a day of the week to check in with each other. I for one would love your help. 

Any one game? anyone have other ideas of how we could make it work?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Missy,
I would love to help and be a part of this. I lost 20 pounds before I got married 3 years ago and have put every pound back on at this point. I talk all the time about taking them off again, but needless to say, I haven't gotten there. Now, I am not sure if the week of Christmas is the time to get myself motivated:biggrin1:but I get back from vacation on the 10th and then I am in. One of my neighbors has a group that she is part of where they weigh in every week. Only one person has the information from the weigh in and she said is makes you feel like you have to check in with someone. I did use Weight Watchers Online when I lost the weight 3 years ago, and I really liked their program. It is just getting motivated again that is my biggest difficulty.


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey!
I am on my own weight loss journey. I have lost 50 lbs since Sept and have about 40 more to go. I'm doing weight watchers and was walking until it got cold. But my father in law has been so impressed with my progress, that he got us a YMCA membership for Christmas. So I will get back on track with the exercise soon. Of course having a puppy to run around after and keep up with has helped too.
Count me in!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Missy. I am on board with you. I would like to go down 2 sizes. LOL Houston and I were walking twice a day until the weather got bad. Now I cannot move when I get up in the morning. At work they look at me like I am a 100 year old lady. I look like Herman Munster. LOL (I have never been diagnosed with RA or Fibromyalgia but there is something there. Daily Exercise is the only thing that helps)

So, I need to get moving too. I was doing the FIRM about 2 years ago and my weight dropped drastically from doing it only 4 days a week. It is just so hard to find the time.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Great idea Missy!!

I just had a dream I was fat and needed to go on a diet last night. I too don't have any luck with diets.

I have a good reason to lose weight in 2008....my daughter is getting married in sept. 2008 so it will give me good reason to lose some weight.

I am in....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ladies, whatever you method you choose, the key to success is finding a balanced diet that TASTES good and that you are able to continue eating FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIVES! Add some nice 2-3X easy exercise per week and *AVOID SUGARFREE (Light) PRODUCTS* and you're good to go. I think the biggest mistake people make is to exaggerate by starving themselves or forcing themselves to do an unrealistically high amount of exercise. 
Avoiding 'light' products is essential. Because your body needs sugar (in moderate amounts), but when you replace your body's need for sugar with sweet but fake products you'll crave even more for sweet stuff cause your body hasn't received what it needs. Hope that makes sense.
Also, just because something says '0g Transfat' doesn't mean it has NO fat or less calories. I get so mad when I see these things like 'fat free' on Haribo candy, because 'yes, it's FAT free, but FULL OF SUGAR'.
I have never been able to start nor keep a diet plan, because that always automatically made me yearn for high calorie products. Allow yourself to eat anything you want but eat in smaller portions. I think the 'eat what fits in your palm'-rule is a good beginning. Of course you should eat lots of salads and veggies with healthy seasoning/dressing and drink water or what we call in German 'Saft-Schorle' which is a mix of Juice and water. 
I know from my husband, that it's very odd to an American to drink juice mixed with water, cause it has 'so much less flavor', but believe me, you'll get used to it! 
Basically you need to re-educate your tongue to taste flavors in smaller amounts, e.g. sugar.
Hope I didn't yakk to much blabla here, LOL.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam, with your medical experience- would you be willing to moderate this thread?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Gals this is great!!! Karen, I too lost 20 before I got married and put it all back and more... Wesley's mom -- That is an amazing weight loss in 4 months. good for you! Lynn, I too have had dreams-- you know your body is telling you something when you start dreaming about it--LOL. Rita, yes I understand, it hurts to move, it hurts to not move. When we first got Jasper I lost 9 lbs without even trying - then I got a heel spur so that it hurts to walk even with sneakers--- I am going to take this very slow and easy and I thank you for offering your support. 

Any idea's on how we should organize it? do we want to post weights (yikes)?
Should we set a day to check in? or just wing it>


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy, I'm in!! I would like to lose 15-18 lbs. I was a skinny mini my entire life (never weighed over 115) until I got married and went on fertility drugs for a few years. Ugh! Not only did they not work, I packed on the pounds. I was able to lose some but now that I am middle aged it is harder to drop the weight. I bought a home rowing machine that I love. but do I use it faithfully? Nope! My downfall is carbs. I can live without candy and ice cream and soda but oh man, pasta and bread...........I love Maryam's suggestions and firmly believe that smaller portions are the way to go. I am going to buy some smaller plates which might fool my brain into thinking I have a full plate of food. 
DH needs to lose about 60 lbs. He does really well for the first 30 or so but then that sugar craving kicks in (read: ice cream and milk shakes).
Our other downfall is cooking. There are days neither of us feel much like cooking after work so we throw together a quick pasta or some other carb laden meal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Maryam..You are right! My step daughter lost over 100 lbs just by reducing her portions!

I used to be an exercise freak until I had foot surgery several years ago. Then working 24/7 (eating late at night or at my desk) really put on the weight. I just bought a treadmill and had been using it everyday (as I read you can lose weight by just consitantly walking everyday..not killing yourself with long, hard workouts!) but the Christmas holildays has thrown me off track.

One other big issue that I have is my HUSBAND..it is a Food Network fanatic and is a gourmet cook!! :frusty:

I need to loose weight too..so count me in!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

About 20 yrs. ago I lost 40 lbs using the Weight Watchers diet and a "Free to Be Thin" study group (it's a Christian/Bible based support program) I've pretty much kept it all off. However, I don't like to exercise...at all, which is affecting my cholestrol and blood pressure. I need to get off my butt and move! I'm sure you all would help me do that, wouldn't you???  One of the reasons for getting a dog was so DH (who needs to lose about 50 lb.) and I would have to take it for a walk. Yeah, right... Poor Tori gets _maybe_ one walk a week, other than that she gets to play fetch in the backyard, because she needs her exercise. Geez, we're pathetic!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy, I think you're right that you won't find support for less spending on the dogs. This forum seems to encourage it as a whole! LOL

In addition to calorie reduction, many of you will find that when you up your fiber intake with more fresh vegetables helpful. Also, when you build some muscle, you will automatically burn more calories because muscle at work needs them. 

Rita, are you aware of the Firm Ya Yas? That's where Julia and I first met. I'm not a Firmie Groupie, but I have many Firm videos & DVDs still.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am in Missy - 3 years ago I lost 54 lbs and was at a great weight, but I started with my fibro symptoms, and then foot surgery, and a bout of depression - needless to say - i am WAY over where I need to be. What is the plan??

I too hava problem with my food network addiction - I love to cook!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, I love the Food Network too. In fact, this is what I did when I broke my toe. Being in the kitchen is my creative outlet. I love it so much that I cook for others during the week and take meals to my grandparents. Our family would rather eat at home that most restaurants (but sometimes I want out for a break). Anyway, all that to say, you just have to know which shows are bad triggers for you. Paula Dean and Ina Garten are forbidden watching material. Both of them make such fat-laden dishes that it drives me crazy. I stick to the lower fat, lower calorie, higher fiber or cleaner foods as much as possible. The closer you can come to a food's natural state (right out of the garden or out of the earth), the better! Just enhance it with some natural combinations - herbs, spices, complementary flavors of other foods. However, we are also big meat eaters, so I try to stick to some of the leaner meats. Until recently, I've had an aversion to pork but have learned how to cook pork tenderloin well - and it is a very lean cut of meat.

The other key is portions! If you've gone to Weight Watchers or other weight loss clinics, you probably know this, but most of us overeat on portion size alone.

I heart food and I heart cooking!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies! I'm up for this! I just joined Jenny Craig two weeks ago and have lost 3.8 pounds. I know this is a hard time of year but thought why try to pack on more pounds and so I started before not after the holidays. My goal is to lose 50 pounds and hopefully by next Fall! Walking Kohana is a good form of exercise and great for her too - this time of year too is fun to walk at night and see all the Christmas lights!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I can full heartedly second this post.....I had most of my weight issues early on in high school...not fun, I tell you.....but have been hovering within +/- 5lbs around the same weight ever since (well, except for when I was pregnant and even then I kept the weight gain under 25lbs).

I am doing exactly what Maryam said...I eat what I like, but in moderation...I'd be a happy camper to have wine, cheese and bread every night (but it has to be good wine, cheese and bread <g>) and I love icecream and chocolate (but I savor a small amount rather than downing the whole bucket like my husband can do....)

I started running at 38 because my metabolism slooooowwwed down suddenly and I try to keep that up 3-4 times a week (no major ambitions here, just an easy 20-30 minutes to get the body going).

It isn't always easy, but it's a pretty basic system that will be the key for long-term healthy happy relationship with your body.

Some people need the "volume" and need to "chew" lots to feel satisfied...for them a big pile of salad (with the right kind of dressing), large bowl of soup or mixed dish with lots of veggies mixed in (e.g. some rice etc.) can do the trick, others need the solid taste of protein and a chunk a cheese will do the trick.

Knowing just how unhappy I personally was when I was heavier in my youth, and how icky I feel when I do eat too much ever at a meal, it's become almost a reflex to stop eating at the right time and enjoy that moment of feeling goooood after a great meal.

Alexa



maryam187 said:


> Ladies, whatever you method you choose, the key to success is finding a balanced diet that TASTES good and that you are able to continue eating FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIVES! Add some nice 2-3X easy exercise per week and *AVOID SUGARFREE (Light) PRODUCTS* and you're good to go. I think the biggest mistake people make is to exaggerate by starving themselves or forcing themselves to do an unrealistically high amount of exercise.
> Avoiding 'light' products is essential. Because your body needs sugar (in moderate amounts), but when you replace your body's need for sugar with sweet but fake products you'll crave even more for sweet stuff cause your body hasn't received what it needs. Hope that makes sense.
> Also, just because something says '0g Transfat' doesn't mean it has NO fat or less calories. I get so mad when I see these things like 'fat free' on Haribo candy, because 'yes, it's FAT free, but FULL OF SUGAR'.
> I have never been able to start nor keep a diet plan, because that always automatically made me yearn for high calorie products. Allow yourself to eat anything you want but eat in smaller portions. I think the 'eat what fits in your palm'-rule is a good beginning. Of course you should eat lots of salads and veggies with healthy seasoning/dressing and drink water or what we call in German 'Saft-Schorle' which is a mix of Juice and water.
> ...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have been on every diet out there, except Atkins. Weight Watchers works, but then the little devil on my shoulder steps in and says, "they say you can eat everything". So why can't I eat 27 points worth of Haagen Daas and lose weight?

Anyway, my best results were with LA Weightloss, which has changed their name now. It is a moderate protein, low fat, high fiber, low carb plan that is great. Your carbs are restricted to fruits and vegetables, with some reduced cal bread thrown in. I lost 40 lbs but went from a size 18 to a 10. The fat melted off because you are only eating enough fat for what you need. 
Unfortunately, since I got sick, I put back 23 lbs.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have sort of given up on the losing weight track . My body has other ideas but I would like some support with just motivation to stick to a healthier diet , reduce caffeine and sugar .. and go back to exercising . Hopefully this help me feel more energetic .
I was doing OK until the kitchen remodel - it is hard to be without a kitchen for over 6 months .. Over time as I said the dogs handled it better than I did . 
Not before the New Year though .. people seem motr receptive to New Years Resolutions 
I walk the dogs a lot and that helps but I need to get toned . I really miss my pilates .


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great idea but can we all wait to start after the Holidays??? <BG> Guess that is the attitude I should be switching. My husband always says just eat what you want and lets go running. I forget the last part too often!

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been an avid exerciser since 97 and everything was going well until I injured my shoulder (bursitis) two years ago. Ever since then I've been plagued by one injury or another. And lately it's been my knee. I have not exercised (not really) for over a year and a half and was so depressed about it that I've gained about 20 lbs since. I also haven't visited Firm Ya-Yas in a long, long time....sigh. I am not ready to comit to any plan yet, but will after the holidays.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks all for sharing your stories of struggle and success' --- I think we should all pick a plan that we are comfortable with - Let's face it- everyone of us knows "how" to diet, it's sticking with it that is hard. For me I have a ton of food allergies so I need to rotate what I eat (and I am hoping eating less over all will help the inflammation) I also can't do a lot of fiber-- so I am going to just count calories and try to eat as healthy as I can. I am not going to make anything off limits. But I am going to start focusing on small portions (palm size proteins, thumb size cheese, fist for rice and pasta, etc) I read that a good formula for how many calories you can eat is 10 X your goal weight. So 150lbs would be 10 X 150 or 1500 calories- that is with no exercise. So with exercise you can eat a bit more. But if WW works, or Jenny, or Atkins, or South Beach they are all the same just packaged differently. I am going to write everything down- I have found that helps. 
My goal is to lose 50 pounds and be able to walk without pain. 

So Let's begin after the New Year. Should we just pick a day to check in with each other? How about Tuesdays? of course we can check in more - 

But what if we said each Tuesday we post how we did. The first Tuesday we can post our goal and after that we just report in and offer support and ideas

So our first official posting would be January 8th-- Should we keep one thread going or should we post a new thread weekly? Maybe we could have one thread for chit chat like this thread and then a weekly progress thread. 

whatcha think?


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, and btw...I love Trader Joes anyway, but they have lots and lots of great products that fit in beautifully with a healthy life style without tasting "too healthy". We don't do fast food restaurants (even the kids don't like McDonalds etc.), so if we are near a Trader Joes and hungry, they now have lots of pre-made things...salads, sushi, sandwiches with sprouts etc. that are so yummi and pack a whole lot less calories. There was a tuna salad the other day that I almost was afraid they were wrong on the calories, because it was only like 250 calories, but very yummi and filling. 

My big pet peeve in pre-made foods if one serving is the equivalent of 1 Tablespoon....since when it that enough to fill anyone????


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, I will do my best and answer any question I am able to answer. But let's face it I studied medicine, but never had lessons on nutrition and diet longer than maybe 1 hour? It's sad, but true. Most of the things I know about dieting is from own experience. I'm just not convinced by any diet program in the long run.
Another great advice that I can give you: from now on DON'T BUY NEW PANTS when they get too tight. Honestly this might sound silly, but it's my personal secret to keep my weight in a +/- range of 4#. If your pants start pinching your belly and you feel uncomfortable in them, can't breathe, can't bend over, etc. that's the biggest trigger ever to stop munching! I even had slight bruises in the evening when I took might pants off, but I didn't give up and it kept me from gaining more weight. There's nothing like feeling comfortable in your OLD pants again, very rewarding technique...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

BTW, I lived in Switzerland for 4 months and gained 15#, which is VERY unusual for me. But half of it was water retention due to high altitude and I'm still dealing with the ridiculous left over of 7# that I just can't get rid off, sigh. So I think we should keep this thread going for chit chat and have a weekly new thread on progress/regress/stagnation...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam, you are so gorgeous It is hard to believe you have 7 extra lbs. But you know how those pants feel :brick: 

Ok we're good to go. I will start a new thread each monday night. with the week in the title

what should we name this? here's some idea's 

Havanese Forum Diet Plan (HFDP) 
Havanese Forum Health Plan (HFHP) 
Hav-a-Diet 
Hav-a-Health
Hava-a-Life


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im in. I want to lose 20 so I can wear 2/3rds of the awesome clothes I own.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Haha, Missy, I love all of those suggestions, you're SO GOOD at it! Oh, how about:
Hav-a-Healthy-Life? (HHL)

I just remembered my father's advice: never wear sweats, because of the stretchy belly area that grows with your stomach when you eat. I'm telling you guys, I'm sure y'all think I'm crazy, but it's these simple things that help tremendously!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

When I put my mind to it, I can lose weight pretty easy. Things I do: squats when I dry my hair. Or I lunge from room to another when I have to get something. 

Also walking the dogs! I know its cold most places though. 

If I laid off the wine, weight would be a non issue. I will probably stop eating before I give up the vino.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for thinking of this Missy. I hope it helps all of us to have each other as inspiration and support. We can certainly support each other when it comes to our Havs so hopefully we can help each other do this too. 

Just so I'm straight on this. We're "officially" starting AFTER the holidays right? Not that I plan to gorge for the next few days or anything but there IS a pumpkin pie on my counter and we are having a post-Christmas, Christmas dinner with DH's family next Saturday.


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> About 20 yrs. ago I lost 40 lbs using the Weight Watchers diet and a "Free to Be Thin" study group (it's a Christian/Bible based support program) I've pretty much kept it all off. However, I don't like to exercise...at all, which is affecting my cholestrol and blood pressure. I need to get off my butt and move! I'm sure you all would help me do that, wouldn't you???  One of the reasons for getting a dog was so DH (who needs to lose about 50 lb.) and I would have to take it for a walk. Yeah, right... Poor Tori gets _maybe_ one walk a week, other than that she gets to play fetch in the backyard, because she needs her exercise. Geez, we're pathetic!


We got Wesley when I was really into my walking and very diligent about doing it everyday. my hubby said it will be great, now he can be your walking buddy. Yeah, sure this little 6 lb dog can keep up with me, especially since 3 days after we got him he got hurt and had a splint for the nest month. Yeah, great plan....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Fear is a great motivator for eating right and losing weight. I've done weight watchers three times and each time did very well on it even long after I stopped going to meetings. The first time I went down to a size 6 and bought all new clothes. It lasted for a couple of years, then something (I forget what) triggered that little bit of extra eating and I feel off the wagon.

When I was in the hospital at the end of the summer, they discovered my blood chemistries were off and in addition to high blood pressure, I had elevated cholesterol and triglycerides. To further complicate matters, my blood sugar was out of whack. When I came home I was determined to keep my meds to a minimum and treat as much as I could with diet and change of lifestyle. 

Fast forward four months and my glucose levels are normal, the cholesterol and triglycerides are down and I've lost 14 lbs. I believe I will stay on a healthier diet for the rest of my life because the alternative is not appealing. I simply make better choices.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Wine has calories??? I choose to ignore that...........



Melissa Miller said:


> If I laid off the wine, weight would be a non issue. I will probably stop eating before I give up the vino.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I am definately in. I was always skinny until a host of health issues came up in my adult life and I just about doubled in size.

Last year I went to a Dr. for some serious help with weight-loss and with her help and guidance I lost 50lbs. She gave me some great tips and ideas. I would have never done it without her. The single biggest help for me was a diet diary. I bought them at Barnes and Noble and used them faithfully. I kept track of every single thing that went into my mouth, knew how much of it there was, and how many calories were in it. Once I knew exactly what I was taking in, and could start looking at foods and making informed decisions about them, everything changed for the better. It was a pain in the butt, but it was the absolute key to my weight loss.

I'm now off of a couple of my meds, I no longer need to use a CPAP, and I feel so much better. I still have a long ways to go, but at least now I feel like there's hope and that I can actually do it, something I never believed before.

For me, it was all about portion control. I'm sure other people will have other issues, but we can certainly all help each other.

Beverlyeace:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sixteen months ago, I decided I needed to do something different to get rid of AGAIN the excess weight I was carrying around. I, too, have been on them all and have the books to prove it! My mother put me on weight watchers every summer I came home from college with the extra 20 lbs....it's been a constant battle since. Anyway, a year ago Sept., I gave up sugar and flour....on my own, without a plan, I also cut my portions. I later found out that what I was doing was similar to Dr. Gott's diet, but I was determined to not follow anybody else's plan and do something on my own. It worked and I lost 32 lbs. I was also exercising by walking and using my fitness ball and videos. I stopped exercising when I got Izzy last Feb....bad thing to do, but I hate to exercise and it was more fun to play with her in the mornings before work! So, I have lost the tone I had gained and have put on about 5 lbs, but have maintained my current weight for months. I still have not had sugar....chocolate, candy,cookies, cakes, pies, etc. for 16 months. I don't crave sugar anymore and I am a sugaraholic. I have convinced myself that, like an alcoholic can't have alcohol, I can not have sugar. It's worked for me. I still eat natural sugar in fruits, and I'm sure there are somethings I eat that might have some sugar in them, but for the most part, I have eliminated sugar and most artificial sugar. I would sit down and eat a whole package of cookies, a lb of peaunut M and M's or Dove chocolate.......then feel terrible and defeated. Now, I don't have that problem....getting rid of sugar has been a life saver for me....my joints are better and I feel better about myself. But, I still have to watch what I eat and I do need to get back to exercising. I would like to loose about 6 or 7 lbs as well, but I think my body likes where I am!! That's my story and I'm sticking to it.....and I do drink wine!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Rita, are you aware of the Firm Ya Yas? That's where Julia and I first met. I'm not a Firmie Groupie, but I have many Firm videos & DVDs still.


No I was not aware of the Firm Ya Yas. I have a few tapes I really think they work. If you get motivated to use them.

I really think like someone mentioned above that portions and exercise is the key. As soon as I miss a week or 2 or exercising I gain 10 lbs instantly. UGH.

Melissa, I am ignoring your post about wine. LOL

Missy, Your ideas sound great. I like Hav-a-Life because even if you have no weight to loose, exercise should be a daily part of your routine for overall health. Women tend to forget to keep their heart healthy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Maryam,

I am of the "Don't buy a new (bigger) pair of jeans" mindset, and that keeps me from gaining more weight than I can lose in a few weeks, lol..but I don't think I could give up my sweat pants!  I don't wear them in public too much...but at home? Ahhhh...

Maybe I should work on my Hav-forum-addiction? lol.

Kara


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i can relate to everyone's posts, been there done that! i am ready to start, and can use the encouragement and support. i am down to one pair of pants and refuse to buy a larger size. i do wear my sweats at home tho. missy, great idea.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm in too! I am a Life Time Weight Watcher, but now you wouldn't know it. Alot of health problems and a prescription that warns "weight gain is possible" and more excuses.... 

I will be in warm weather soon and plan on walking everyday with Caz. That, eating healthy and watching portions...

But I really need the support - it really helps to be held accountable.

Suzy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*for those of you counting calories*

I found this great site on-line this morning-- it's free and you just plug in what you eat and it calculates it for you--- Haven't tried anything to complicated yet 
but it found rice cakes and tahini- it will also calculate in excersise and water. There is also a forum but we have our own.

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/

what I like about it is I can easily log in from work or from home and never have an excuse not to track every bite--- no I left my journal at home...LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wine has calories? Surely you jest.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Count me in! It is not fair having a twin sister that is a size 2. 
She eats and *I* automatically gain!:frusty: 
They can now tell us apart


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy, I think you have a great idea. It is always easier to achieve a goal when you have loving support! My current addictions are shopping, Havanese, and spending too much time on the internet. I'm not sure what kind of support I can get on those around here! :biggrin1: But I'm happy to help cheer everyone else on. 

Keeping weight off is really a lifelong struggle. I've lost 15-20 pounds twice now. I guess as I get older, I know it will just get that much harder, but I just try to keep up the fight. I really haven't found a way to lose weight that didn't include the unpleasantness of just going hungry sometimes. I also found that exercise didn't really help me lose weight, but it is essential for maintaining weight loss. If you can find something that you like to do, it helps. Looking forward to the New Year and everyone's upcoming successes!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm in too. I am desperate to lose weight, infact, I MUST lose weight according to my Dr. I am on meds for my cholesterol, also for my hypo-thyroidism (the slow one), and just found out that I am on the borderline for Diabetes. So yes definitely count me in. Of course the daily stress I have to deal with doesn't help. But I know you girls will give me the support I need to get motivated. We can all share tips and tricks to help us all live happier healthier lives.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree with the clothes one .. I just put on a pair of pants that I bought this time last year and they are very hard to button ...so the handwriting is on the wall .. 
I do not have too much trouble cutting down when I am on my own as I do not skip meals but eat less . 
I have difficulty when my husband takes time off from work as he has to eat three good sized meals a day . Obviously I do not need as many calories .. 
It will not be too much longer until the New Year and most people will be cutting back including him . I do ok with the wine now - just on special occasions but I do like my dark choclate .. 
The dog walking helps but I am ready to hit the gymn just for a change . It has not really been ideal dog walking weather - it is very cold in the mornings here .. and late afternoons . Hopefully it will warm up a little next week .


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm in, this is a great thread. I need to lose 40 lbs and was well on my way when exercising. Then mom diedand it took me almost 6 months to get back on my feet. I'm sure this will be motivating and the support at home is something I need. 
Paula


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Wine has no calories... it was a horrible misunderstanding. 

I was reading Bob Greens ( I think thats his name) book. In phase one, it said you MUST give up all alcohol in the first phase. I immediately went to phase two.  Who needs to start in the beginning?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Paula, I'm sorry to read about the loss of your mother.

Melissa, I don't usually agree with that thinking (skipping the first phase), but I do think it is a reasonable exception this time around.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am in!!!! I am a lifetime weight watcher that has lost over 60# a couple times. Mine is related to how far up the list I put myself. Sometimes everyone comes before me(because life has handed out a difficult hand), and I gain weight rapidly. I am very ready to move myself up on my priority list and start taking care of myself. 

I agree with a couple points that others have made. I do better without sugar. Detoxing is tough but it is so worth it. And wine is only 2 points per glass so a glass in the evening can be a great treat.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Count me in! I have 50#'s to lose and would love the motivation. I also would like to share this link:
www.sparkpeople.com

It is free and is helpful in watching portions. :grouphug:


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Count me in! It is not fair having a twin sister that is a size 2.
> She eats and *I* automatically gain!:frusty:
> They can now tell us apart


 I hear ya! My sister and I are 15 months apart and she's always been the skinny one. At Thanksgiving, my hubby said we were standing next to each other and he said with the weight I'd lost(about 40 lbs at that point) and the weight she had put on, we looked the same size and more like sisters than any other time in the 16 years he's known us. It felt really good to hear him say that!


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> I'm in, this is a great thread. I need to lose 40 lbs and was well on my way when exercising. Then mom diedand it took me almost 6 months to get back on my feet. I'm sure this will be motivating and the support at home is something I need.
> Paula


I'm so sorry about your mom. I know that was when i started gaining someof mine back from the first round of WW, when my Grandpa died. We were very close and food was my comfort. And it's coming up on the 4th aniversary of his death(1/25) and this is the first winter I have gone in 5 years without anti depresants and I can feel the turning to food begininng. But I am determined not to undo the hard work I've done the last 3 months!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Count me in*

What a wonderful suggestion everyone. When I went back to work after being home to raise my girls, I ended up in a miserable job and my "comfort" was a daily lunch in our fantastic cafe and countless catered dinners as part of my job. After about 18 months, I ended up 20 lbs overweight and haven't been able to lose it a year later. It's partially early menopause catching up with me way too much time on the computer and not enough exercise.

Although with the grace period until the first of the year, all this diet talk made me hungry - for brownies. So they are sitting in the oven right now. reggers:I'm going to look like a Christmas miracle when I'm through. LOL


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm in. 

I began walking in June and have lost 20 lbs so far. No rush. I have dieted many times before and I always fail to stick to it, so this time I'm trying another approach. I'm moving more and eating smaller portions of whatever I want. I have another 30-35 lbs to go. 

My DH is a former triathlete and he has always told me that weight loss means burning more calories than you eat. I finally get it! So, I walk 6x week on a treadmill. I have the TV set up so I can watch programs while I walk to keep me from obsessing over time/effort. This has totally worked for me. 

Now if I could only get DH to stop baking things. He's been on a baking streak this fall, from Andes chocolate chip cookies to peanut butter cookies to Nestles chocolate chip cookies...the list goes on. Right now we have a cherry pie in the fridge, chocolate chip cookies on the counter, and he made waffles this morning. If I didn't know better I'd swear he's trying to sabotage me! I definitely could use some support and encouragement.

Wanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Count me in!! I need to lose 50#'s or so myself and would love the motivation. I have found a website that is so helpful and free:

www.sparkpeople.com

It has a great calorie counter and has a way to track your exercise too. I look forward to supporting everyone


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> So, I walk 6x week on a treadmill. I have the TV set up so I can watch programs while I walk to keep me from obsessing over time/effort. This has totally worked for me.
> 
> Wanda


Wanda, That is a great idea. I keep saying I am going to get a threadmill.

Paula sorry about your Mom. Lanette sorry about you Grandpa too. Sometimes it takes a long time to get on track after you loose someone you love. Yes, been there. Last year was an extremely crappy year for us. I put on 20#. Some people don't eat when they are upset. I wish I was one of them. Instead, I cannot eat enough. Not a good thing.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been playing "catch up' on the forum and count me in too.

I still have 10# of "baby weight" that I don't seem to be able to get rid of. Sam and I both have to get out for more exercise.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello all, 
I started this summer and lost the equivalent of 26lb (12 kg) by a method that's extremely successful here in the netherlands..... Sonja Bakker is a lady who studied nutrition and wrote several books with weekly plans on what to eat and when.....
Her main idea is :
--> eat with a lot of variation, fibers, fruit, veggies, meat
--> eat moderate portions and keep eating, so breaky, 10:00, lunch, 15:00, dinner and then again at 20:00, fruit and veggies you can eat any time and anything except bananas and mango's.....
--> enjoy life with nice recipes....and be nice to yourself....

Her diet works on the "keep the fire burning" method.....by giving your body food, healthy food, continuously you body has to keep working to digest and burn up the food....by variety it makes your body even work harder.....ah metabolism is the word I was looking for hahaha

She says to for example always keep a piece of safe food e.g. your favourite apple, with you...and if you are tempted to eat something you're not allowed, get out the apple....and move on....you know if you pass that ice-cream stand....

Also, don't be to harsh on yourself.....go out to dinner if you want....but then choose wisely, choose the salad bar and take chicken with bread instead of fries....very simply but so effective!!

Frie with olive oil...

Weigh yourself only once a week....

She even has dayplans for when you have a special kind of day where you have to attend, birthday, dinner, bussiness meeting....so that you then when you have to you can join....with out having too much of a negative effect on your diet....

Her name "Sonja Bakker" has actually become an acknowledge verb now!! So many people have become successful with her....
I have tried every odd diet that ever came up, but this is the first one I have actually been able to continue....and feel good.....I love food!! I am fine....
Because I don't have to do and fix silly meals.....now..it's simple straigh forward.....and good!!

I still have another 15 kg to go....and next week I will start with her new book with a 8 weeks overview and new recipes.....so hopefully it will work as well as her previous books...

Sofar her books have only been translated into german....

http://www.sonjabakker.nl/


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am totally in on this one. I was never over weight until my hysterectomy. I have been successful on all the plans I have been on (Quick Weight Loss, Weight Watchers 3 times and the best was Nutra System). All of them work if you stick to it. But with me nothing stuck, I love to eat. Last spring I hired a personal trainer, which was wonderful. Then I injured my back and lost all muscle we had worked so hard to get.

Right now my “hand to mouth” disease is all I have so any support will be wonderful.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm in for the exercise!! My weight isn't bad but could always lose a little....age and a hyster <sigh> But, wow am I out of shape. I used to walk, do yoga, and Pilates. Then in the Spring we sold our home, rented for a while until our home was ready to move into (so that is 2 moves!), my mother's health declined and we had to move her to Little Sister's of the Poor home and go through all her things to sell and get rid of, my youngest left for college, I broke my foot, then 3 weeks later I broke my hand, I was sick once a month with tonsillitis for the last year, then had a tonsillectomy last month. Oh yeah, I have RA so when I'm having a flare it's hard to find an exercise to do.

So what gave? Exercise of course! Yesterday when my DH and I were putting all the Christmas decorations away I realized how out of shape I was. I was breathless from going up and down the stairs. That was a new one for me!

My "resolution" is to put myself on the to-do list and make the time to exercise. Maybe if I tell myself i can't get on the forum until after I exercise it would be motivation, lol!

We are very much whole food devotees in this house. Nothing artificial, no sweeteners of any kind, no colas, lots of F&V and salads, homemade soups, etc. One good tip is filling your plate with 1/3 veggies, 1/3 whole grain or starchy veggie like sweet potato, and 1/3 protein. Portion control works only if you fill your stomach with lots of fiber rich foods. True hunger derails all of us.

BTW, we are a medical family and both of us got very little nutrition courses. Sad but true. But it's a passion of mine and it's all self-taught, I have a whole library  Still knowing it and putting it into practice 100% are 2 different things. Our culture has temptation everywhere.

Oh, and wine is a major food group IMO!! ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree that I also need to put myself on the "priority list". I have always put myself last and now I really need to start taking care of me, so that I can give 100% to my family. If I don't take care of me, then I can't give them the best of me.

Jan, I look forward to any hints and advise to help in the "being" healthy and happy journey.

As for wine, it is very nice, but Chocolate is my vice... LOL


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Jan, 
You surely have been through a lot with the broken hand, foot, tonsils, moving twice, moving your mother, and going through all her possessions, daughter leaving for college etc.
It's a wonder you didn't gain lots of weight!
Good thing you have Tessa to give you support and love!

My sister has suffered with RA for over 30 years and has had surgery 12 times to repair damage done from the RA. I know that it is a severly painful condition. Sorry you have it.

Good luck with the diet. I'm going to participate too,although I have limited food choices because of IBS. (A functional GI disorder for those who don't know what it is.)


I really need to eat food, such as rice, bread, and pasta which can put the weight on. However, I can't eat ice cream, chocolate dairy products, baked goods, fats, red meats. That helps. (I do cheat sometimes, and then suffer.) Alcohol is on the "bad list" but fortunately, for me, white wine doesn't have bother me. Yeah!

So my goal is to lose 10 pounds, which will be a challenge.

The good thing is that I live in a townhouse with 3 floors and I walk up and down the steps several times a day. I also try to walk the dogs every day.

Good luck to all of us as we try to eat healthier and get in better shape!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

For those who may have missed this on the other thread, there is now a group dedicated to this topic. 

To find it, just go to the homepage and click on "Groups" (on the right side). You will see the group "HAV-A-HEALTHY-LIFE!". Click on it, then go to "Group tools" (top right) and click it then click on "join this group". Easy-peasy! Hope to see you there! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Okay..... I noticed this thread the first day it was created, but still haven't had any time to read all the posts! :frusty: I am interested in getting and giving support, so will just jump in here and hope to find time to read everything soon! 

Leslie, I tried to post in that group, "HAV-A-HEALTHY-LIFE!", but I dont' have access! Anyone know how I can also be a part of it?

I have 25 lbs. to lose and it's been a real struggle because I am an emotional eater and because I just seem to have a need to stuff my face! ound: I could use the help!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok....... never mind ! I figured out how to join the group. :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, I'm being really dumb here, but I cannot find the group link. Is the actual home page www.havaneseforum.com? If I start there, I still can't find the "groups" area. Could someone help this seriously observation-impaired person? Thanks.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lisa,
on havaneseforum.com you should see a Information!!! box to the right. The 3rd title is Groups, click on it. Then again to the right you should see under Newest or Latest Groups the Hav-a-Healthy-Life title, click on it. Then again to the right above Missy's picture click Group info and you should be able to sign up. Hope I didn't make any mistakes, it's kind of late here on the East Coast :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Officially Started*

Hi All: since everyone is so eager- I started the thread earlier than I had planned. It is under Groups. Hopefully you can just click on this link. I may see if Melissa can delete these threads after a while so that it doesn't get confusing.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/groups/viewthread.php?g=10&t=32


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Good luck to all of you. 
I started my diet yesterday (the rest of the Christmas sweets are eaten) and I hope to finish this with a good result in the early summer 2008.:cheer2:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

I start tomorrow. ( Dutch diet from Sonja Bakker )
With a little support from my doctor.
Good luck to all of you!:thumb:



@Martina

Yesterday?
At the weekend?
Very good!!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Same here Ans 
I've already lost 12kg with Sonja  
I took a Christmas Break, and tomorrow I have a new start with her latest book!
Good Luck!! 
With Sonja you'll surely be successful!!!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Suzanne

Thank you!
12 kg, wow.

I don't want to end like this woman!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd better be more vigilant, I don't want to look like your "model" either. BTW, forgive my lack of knowledge, what does 12 kg equate to in lbs?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

12 kg = about 26 lb according to the convert-website I found....


----------

